# kindle



## petro2001 (Aug 8, 2013)

my kindle has a picture frozen on the front, You know when you open your kindle and it shows an ad for a book you can buy, well there is a picture of one of those ads imprinted on the screen, it takes up 3/4 of the screen, on the lower left you can see a little bit, 

I tried resetting it, by making sure it was charged, then holding the power button for 20 seconds, nothing, 


Is there a way i can get that imprint off my screen?


Thank you 

petro2001


----------

